# 2 Step Motor Pulley Dimensions On 8525 Mill



## R_Lloyd (Nov 21, 2016)

I picked up a Johansson (Clausing) 8525 milling machine. I need to get a motor pulley for it and from the thread below I see they are not available, Would any one be so kind as to provide dimensions for these to me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. If by chance someone would have one for sale that would be great also.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2016)

Call Clausing.  If they no longer have the pulley, they probably still have the drawing.


----------



## R_Lloyd (Nov 23, 2016)

I will give them a call, I was also thinking the pulley would have to be the same diameters as the one the belt goes to (hi/Lo position on the jack shaft) just upside down.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 25, 2016)

Well, on the mill, it might be, but I wouldn't know for certain.  I know is that it isn't generally true on any of the lathes.  But they all tend to run at much lower spindle speeds because the work piece diameters are often much larger than the largest diameter cutters used on mills.  But that has nothing to do with mills.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

Don't know why I didn't see this thread sooner. I took some quick measurements off of mine.
Large sheave OD:  4.130"
Small sheave OD:  1.755"
Shaft bore:  0.625"
Designed for 1/2" belt width.

I did not measure the two step intermediate pulley, but it was plainly visible that the large sheave on the motor pulley is smaller than the large sheave on the intermediate pulley.

Let me know if you need more information, and I will be happy to get it for you.


----------



## R_Lloyd (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info!  I am sure I will have more questions as I get this mill working.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 28, 2016)

Speak up for whatever you need. I may not respond during the week due to being away for work, but I can always respond on the weekends.


----------



## calstar (Nov 29, 2016)

I need the same pulley, will be watching for info.

thanks, Brian


----------



## calstar (Dec 2, 2016)

Link to thread on making a pulley on the lathe (gotta love utube!) :  






I presently have two 8530s, one I finally finished rebuilding and am going to sell but I can't find the motor pulley, if it doesn't turn up looks like this is a project.

Brian


----------

